# There is a god



## thetruth (Jun 21, 2007)

ALL OF ASHIDA KIMS VIDEOS HAVE BEEN REMOVED FROM YOU TUBE

ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!!


Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 21, 2007)

But ... but ... but ... that diminishes the fill-level of things on YouTube that are actually funny! :faints:.


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 21, 2007)

Well... _yeah_.  I mean, you can't have the deadliest secrets in the universe floating around out there for just anybody to view.


----------



## Cirdan (Jun 21, 2007)

Dang! I wish I could just watch those vids a few more times. I was getting so _close_ to mastering putting out candles and levitating with my butt still on the ground. :wah:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2007)

I wish they had left them...sunlight is the best disinfectant in this case. It removed all doubt as to whether or not he was a fraud.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 21, 2007)

eh, they'll be back. and gone, and back, again.


----------



## zDom (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh they're not GONE.

They just are invisible for non-ninjas, I'm sure.


----------

